

Ask HN: Any hackernews entrepreneurs in Ft. Worth, Texas? - HackrNwsDesignr

I was wondering if there were any hackers in ft worth that might be interested in starting a coworking space-- nothing big. I'm thinking maybe we can use a room at a library or find an area that would be suitable to bring laptops etc.<p>I know there's one in dallas, but thought it would be nice to set one up around ft. worth/nrh area.
======
ronnier
Just missed you, I was working in Arlington but recently moved to Seattle.

~~~
HackrNwsDesignr
bummer. oh well. I'm hoping to set something up really informal..just so we
have a place to work that is not home. maybe just a group of hackers at a
library or quiet place where we can build. nothing fancy.

